# mavic ksyrium rim replacement?



## mike dickenson (Oct 26, 2012)

is there a direct sight that a person can us or do you have to go through a dealer to get a rim replaced....they tell me 2-4 weeks...and I think that there marking it up....price ranges 250-300 for replacement, that a rim and spokes....seems high?......ideas....mike


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There's a Mavic rep on this forum somewhere.......

In my years of poking around the internet looking at bike bits, I don't recall ever seeing a Ksyrium rim offered.

Knowing what a single spoke goes for I'd not be surprised at all at a $300 bill to replace rim & spokes.

Depending on the mileage on the hub, you might well be better off just buying a new wheel and parting out the old one.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Not available in the open market . Only through Mavic dealers at about $130 for the rim and $5 per spoke.
\
if it was me I wouldnt do it


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Mike,
the price quoted is about right. It should be just a bit over $200, and then maybe the bike shop is tacking on some kind of fee, which they're not supposed to do. It would include the Ksyrium rim, spokes, rebuild labor, and return shipping. The rims are complex to manufacture, which starts to explains the price.

You can ask your shop to simply order the parts and have it rebuilt locally. But of course you'd want to confirm that your wheel builder is trusted and familiar with the Mavic wheel system assembly.

We generally go through dealers to ensure you get the best service and support. If you have any big issues please send me a PM and I can look into it! - zack


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

I got charged 250 to rebuild my Kryserium Sl.


----------



## SwissPip (Mar 8, 2014)

*Ksyrium rim*

Zack,
is your answer about this thread still relevant, i'm in a similar situation?
the LBS informed me that my only fix is a new wheel or wheel set :confused5:

Philippe




Maviczack said:


> Hi Mike,
> the price quoted is about right. It should be just a bit over $200, and then maybe the bike shop is tacking on some kind of fee, which they're not supposed to do. It would include the Ksyrium rim, spokes, rebuild labor, and return shipping. The rims are complex to manufacture, which starts to explains the price.
> 
> You can ask your shop to simply order the parts and have it rebuilt locally. But of course you'd want to confirm that your wheel builder is trusted and familiar with the Mavic wheel system assembly.
> ...


----------



## Douglas711 (Sep 6, 2014)

Accordin to Performance Bikes where I bought my Ksyrium Elite S wheels its $300 to have my wheel rebuilt and 4 to 6 weeks. If I want to just buy a new front wheel they would make me a deal at $320. 

Can I order just a wheel, Performance said they asked and were told no

My front wheel is bent and the tire scrubs the fork. You can still turn it. Is it advisable to try and have it trued? 

Thanks 

Doug


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Douglas711, why would you not try to have your wheel trued? Start there and replace if it cannot be trued.

Given what a PIA parts are, it's a wonder people still buy Mavic wheels.


----------



## Douglas711 (Sep 6, 2014)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Douglas711, why would you not try to have your wheel trued? Start there and replace if it cannot be trued.
> 
> Given what a PIA parts are, it's a wonder people still buy Mavic wheels.


If I knew it was such a pain to get a rim I would have never bought the wheels in the first place. Sometimes you don't find this out till you are in the situation, not many people think ahead and ask about replacement parts before they buy. That's food for thought for future purchases. 

Two shops I took it to said the rim was toast. If the shops are telling me its toast I am not going to risk anything. Especially because the rims are only 16 spoke. 

I bought the Ksyrium Wheels to replace the stock wheels on my bike. They are great wheels and after 2k were perfectly true.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

The opinion is on my site under "boutique wheels" but I guess someone has to read it first (and believe it) eh?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Douglas711 said:


> If I knew it was such a pain to get a rim I would have never bought the wheels in the first place. Sometimes you don't find this out till you are in the situation, not many people think ahead and ask about replacement parts before they buy. That's food for thought for future purchases.
> 
> Two shops I took it to said the rim was toast. If the shops are telling me its toast I am not going to risk anything. Especially because the rims are only 16 spoke.
> 
> I bought the Ksyrium Wheels to replace the stock wheels on my bike. They are great wheels and after 2k were perfectly true.


You might check E-bay for a replacement rim or wheel.


----------

